

Inheritance Breaks Encapsulation - alfonsodev
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?InheritanceBreaksEncapsulation

======
chriswarbo
I find Oleg's take on inheritance/subclassing to be particularly enlightening:

[http://okmij.org/ftp/Computation/Subtyping/](http://okmij.org/ftp/Computation/Subtyping/)

